# Pics from Boonville NY



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

Hre are some pics from my parents house in Boonville NY East of the tug hill


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

One more


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

nice, but you forgot to show the machine used to clear all that powder.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

My dad emailed the pics to me I will have him take a pic of the blower when I talk to him next


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pictures....ur dad does a very neat job with the blower, what happen to you?


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

those are Beautiful pics earl, ya make sure dad get a pic of that blower, and keep them coming awsome


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

tls22;713776 said:


> Nice pictures....ur dad does a very neat job with the blower, what happen to you?


dont know I guess he cares more than I do ?
and he does one compared to 40


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

That's what that white stuff looks like.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

Here are pics of the blower


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I would love to live in a place like that. Not all the snow but some where nice and private.

Those are great pics.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

cet;716995 said:


> I would love to live in a place like that. Not all the snow but some where nice and private.
> 
> Those are great pics.


WhenI was a wee lil lad the raod was "pavement ends" (insert ******* joke) and was the snowmobile trail in the winter so It wasnt very peaceful. The raod has since gone all the way through and it is kinda peaceful


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Holy Crap they got a lot of snow up there, i was up there yesterday, snowmobiled to the ice races they had. Saw the state out with there big snow blower.


----------

